# Charles Simeon Trust: Online Courses on Sale



## Jonathco (Mar 25, 2020)

The Charles Simeon Trust has all of their online courses on sale for $9 each right now. 

I just thought I'd pass this along, in case anyone else is interested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JM (Mar 25, 2020)

Excess of trouble may, for a time, distract and overwhelm the soul. Our Lord himself seems to have experienced somewhat of this. Our prayers, perhaps, are never more acceptable, than when they are offered in broken accents, in sighs, and groans. - Charles Simeon

Reactions: Like 1


----------

